# RGB Lüfter verwirrt mich.



## Kompluter (4. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

Im März hatte ich mir von Raijintek das SKLERA 12 RBW 3er Set geholt, von denen ich zwei als Austausch für den CPU Kühler benutzte.
Erstmal die Beschreibung wie ich das Ganze angeschlossen hatte.
Der LED Hub vom Sharkoon Nightshark RGB Gehäuse habe ich mit der SATA Stromzufuhr verbunden und dann noch das 4 PIN Kabel (wo ein PIN versiegelt ist) an das Mainboard  am 5V Header angeschlossen. Dann konnte ich per RGB FUSION 2.0 alles steuern.
Alles funktionierte soweit, bis ich im September feststellte, dass bei allen Lüftern die LEDs nicht mehr leuchteten. Dann wollte ich zum Testen, die einzeln LED Kabel vom Hub abziehen und gleich auf Anhieb hatte ich den Richtigen und die Ursache gefunden. Ein SKLERA Lüfter war der Grund. Wenn ich ihn wieder anschloss, gingen die Lichter aller Lüfter aus.
Jetzt wollte ich die Rainjintek Lüfter umtauschen, doch vorher hatte ich mal den Hub von Rainjintek ausprobiert, der im Set enthalten ist, weil ich wollte schon immer mal wissen wie die RGB Modi aussehen. Denn die Regenbogen Modi von Gigabyte's RGB FUSION hatten mir schon die ganze Zeit nicht gefallen.
Jetzt kommt die Sache die ich komisch finde.
Ich verband den Raijintek SKLERA Hub an die IDE Stromzufuhr des Netzteils an. Am IDE Stromkabel steht 5V dran. Das 4 PIN 5V Kabel steckte ich zwischen beiden Hubs rein und dann alle drei SKLERA Lüfter in den Raijintek Hub und dann leuchteten alle, was ich schon seltsam fand, denn die LEDs von einen der drei gingen ja nicht. Doch nach einigen Minuten fing das 4 PIN 5V Kabel an zu schmoren. Keine Ahnung warum. Ich denke nicht, weil ich die drei Lüfter nur an den LED Raijintek Hub angeschlossen hatte und nicht zusätzlich die Lüfter an sich anschloss. Vielleicht hätte nur die IDE Stromzufuhr gereicht oder nur das 4 PIN 5V Kabel zwischen den beiden Hubs. Keine Ahnung. Raijintek hat keine Beschreibung hinzugefügt, wie man alles richtig anschliessen tut.
Oder der eine Lüfter, der eigentlich defekt ist bzw. sein sollte, hatte das verursacht.
Ich habe auch mal komplett das Sharkoon LED Hub vom Mainboard entfernt und alle Lüfter daran angeschlossen und sie funktionieren. Auch der Regenbogeneffekt sieht auch viel besser aus. Nur kann man die Geschwindigkeit der LED Bewegung nicht steuern, wie beim Hub von Raijintek. Ich bin irgendwie verunsichert. Im moment lasse ich nur die Sharkoon Lüfter und meine Grafikkarte über dem Gehäuse Hub laufen.

Was mich verwirrt ist.
Wieso bei eine Lüfter erst mal die LEDs nicht gingen bzw. komplett all anderen LEDs der Lüfter unterdrückte?
Warum das 4 PIN 5V Kabel anfing zu rauchen?

Ich habe zwar erst diese Jahr mit RGB angefangen, doch mir ist schon aufgefallen, dass es keine Norm bzw. Standard für die Anschlüsse gibt, so wie bei den Anderen.
Das die RGB Anschlüsse nur in einer Richtung passen, durch eine Führung oder einer bestimmten Anschlussform wie zum Beispiel bei SATA oder USB oder die Lüfteranschlüsse. Die passen nur in einer Richtung rein.

*EDIT:*
In *Post #11* sind 3 Skizzen zu dem oben gennanten Problem.
Bei *Post **#17* scheint erst die Sache erst Mal auf anderer Weise gelöst.
Doch ab *Post **#19* fängt der Spuck wieder an.


----------



## pseudonymx (4. Oktober 2020)

4pin wo ein pin "verdiegelt" ist ist kein 4pin sondern 3 pin.... 4pin =12v..... 3pin = adressierbar und 5v..... Wenn da jetzt irgendetwas nicht leuchtet hast dir schlichtweg die adressierbaren 5v LEDs mit dem 12v 4pin header zerschossen


----------



## Kompluter (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe nichts am 12V Header angeschlossen. Wenn ich da täte wären die Lüfter und oder die Header bzw. das Mainboard schon tot.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (4. Oktober 2020)

Wie hast den den Kontroller Hub an dein Netzteil angeschlossen,frage ich mich gerade?
Weil der Kontroller Hub einen 4 Pin-Molex Stecker hat?Und meinst das du es an einem IDE Stromzufuhr des Netzteils dran hast?Der Molexstecker von Kontroller Hub muß an einem HDD Stecker,das vom Netzteil ausgeht.An diesen Kabelstrang für Stromversorgung(Pheriephärie) befinden sich auch 2x  S-ata und ein Floppystecker wenn du den Pure Power 11 CM 600W aktuell nutzt.



			https://www.bequiet.com/admin/ImageServer.php?ID=9dc14a18462@be-quiet.net&.jpg


----------



## Kompluter (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich sage immer Netzteil, weil der Strom kommt ja von dort über den Kabelstrang, an dem ja die SATA und IDE (Molex) Stecker sind.
Wenn man nach der Abildung von BeQuiet geht, ist der Kontroller Hub am HDD Anschluss dran.


----------



## pseudonymx (5. Oktober 2020)

ich blick hier gar nichts mehr... also 4pin MOLEX (IDE Strom) bietet kein 5v nur 12v...

edit: natürlich hat auch der 5v aber net für irgendwelche RGBs


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (5. Oktober 2020)

pseudonymx schrieb:


> ich blick hier gar nichts mehr... also 4pin MOLEX (IDE Strom) bietet kein 5v nur 12v...


MOLEX bietet zwei Mal GND, einmal 12 V und einmal 5 V, oder sprechen wir über verschiedene Anschlüsse?

Ich verstehe gerade nicht, wozu ein RGB-System, das auf 5V/WS2812B setzt, 4 Pins benötigt.3 reichen eigentlich, GND, VCC und Data. Oder ist das ein anderer Standard, der noch einen zusätzlichen Pin für CLK hat? Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das ist dann ja nicht kompatibel mit dem anderen RGB-Krams, aber was ist bei RGB auch schon kompatibel .

Ich bin mir jetzt auch nicht ganz sicher, was du wie angeschlossen hast, und was dabei wie funktioniert hat. Kannst du das ggf. aufzeichnen?
Was in der Regel funktionieren sollte:
Fan-PWM -> Mainboard
Fan-RGB -> Hub (Power)-> PSU
                           Hub (RGB)  -> Mainboard

Letzteres kann weggelassen werden, wenn die Fernbedienung benutzt wird.


----------



## pseudonymx (5. Oktober 2020)

ja klar 12 und 5v bei Molex ich versteh nur net wie oder was da an 5v und masse dran kommt... in punkto RGB... bin jetzt von dem klassischen 2pol ausgegangen den man z.b an pumpen sieht... 12v und masse ... die andere masse und 5v sind da ja net belegt.... deswegen sag ichs ja... ich blicks nemma...
RGBs kommen an nen 3 oder 4 pin RGB header oder im fall von  raijintek  genauso wie bei Corsair an eigene Header und dann per internen USB ans Board.... wenn der raijintek hub per Molex oder sata mit strom gefüttert wird wüsst ich nicht was da durchschmoren sollte esseiden das Netzteil Hat selbst oder bekommt von iwo her nen Kurzen...
und komplett raus bin ich bei der aussage das hier D-RGB header verwendet wurden... entweder sind hier andere lüfter beschrieben oder es wurde n  raijintek RGB stecker aufn genormten RGB header aufm Board gesteckt.....
Raijintek  gibts auch keinerlei angaben darüber das der hub in irgendeiner form kompatibel mit dem auf Boards befindlichem RGB standarts  ist.... da steht ja nichtmal was von software bei....

" Über einen 3-Pin-RGB-Anschluss werden die Lüfter mit dem beiliegenden RGB-Controller verbunden. "

" Ebenfalls im Lieferumfang befindet sich eine Fernbedienung zur Steuerung der RGB-Beleuchtung. "

kann keinerlei informationen über kompatibilität mit 12v RGB oder 5v D-RGB headern finden....

Beim gehäuse schauts anders aus da hat der hub einen "in" der das signal vom board bekommt und alles andere sind D-RGB header ... aber auch hier gibts eigentlich keine möglichkeit die erwähnten lüfter anzuschließen



man sollte auch nicht davon ausgehen das die raijintek RGB header gleich gepolt sind wie die  "genormten" das einzige szenario was zu nem kurzen führen könnte wäre wiegesagt die verwendung der raijintek header mit den "genormten" 5v D-RGB header

Kompliziert ist der ganze stuff ohnehin... hab 6 Corsair QL am Corsair RGB hub der per Internem USB mitm Board verbunden ...ist zur steuerung.... meine LianLi Stimer Plus sind ebenfalls mit ihrem mitgelieferten Controller verbunden und dann zusätzlich mit nem D-RGB header (kann man entweder über die LianLi controller ODER übers Mainboard steuern) alles andere (CPU block,LED stipes) sind normal mit 3 pin D-RGB angeschlossen.....


Paar bilder oder ne zeichnung der verkabelung wäre wirklich hilfreich


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (5. Oktober 2020)

Genau so muß das sein,wie German Engineer das erläutert hat.
Die  Fan-RGB -> Hub (Power) wird dann über MOLEX  an PSU angeschlossen.
Und all anderen Kabel /Stecker werden in den entsprechenden Anschlüsse am Board angeschlossen.
Hier gibts sogar einige Bilder dazu vom Hersteller,






						RAIJINTEK
					

Raijintek provides the products - high compatibility, extreme engineering, remarkable performance, amazing design, necessity of demand and multifunctional usage – for high recommendation everywhere to make up your life.




					www.raijintek.com
				




Allerdings sollte man darauf achten wie rum der  500 mm 5V ADD M/B connecting Cable an dem RGB Header Anschlußbuchse am Board angeschlossen wird.Das siehste auch an den Kontakten an dem Stecker der da ran muß,2 Kontakte befinden sich links vom Stecker und eins ganz rechts.Ich kann jetzt nicht sehen wie dieser Stecker vom  RAIJINTEK’ s aufgebaut ist und ob es verdrehsicher ist?So sollte eigentlich der Kabelstecker sein wie dieser und eine falsches anstecken wäre nicht möglich ,



			https://www.moddiy.com/product_images/o/061/Computer_Lighting_5V_3_Pin_RGB_Male_to_Female_Extension_Cable_50cm__52533_zoom.jpg
		


Vielleicht war das der grund das bei dir das Kabel angefangen hat durchzuschmoren,oder wo hast das dran gehabt?

grüße Brex


----------



## pseudonymx (5. Oktober 2020)

also gehts doch wie bei z.b LianLi.... entweder über controller oder MB..... da es ja anscheinden schon lief muss ja irgendwo n defekt sein.... irgendo n kabel eingeklemmt so dolle das der mantel gebrochen ist und sich 2 kabel kurzschließen?

RGB is echt fluch und segen XD und dabei am ende so nutzlos... xd was ich schon für probleme hatte mit Aura z.b unfassbar... 2 mal schon hat mir n armoury crate update die regitry zerschossen.... Hoffentlich bessert sich das in zukunft sonst wirds beim nächsten mal wieder n schwarzer schallgedämmter klotz XD

hoffe da sind beim TE net größere schäden entstanden


----------



## Kompluter (5. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So hatte ich anfangs alles angestöpselt, bis nach ca. 6 Monaten der ominöse Fehler mit dem einen Sklera Lüfter (Nr. 5) anfing, das er die LEDs der restlichen Lüfter blockierte. Außerdem gefiehl mir nach einer Zeit die Modie vom RGB Fusion nicht wirklich. Der Regenbogen Modus ist nicht das was ich mir vorstellte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das zeigt wie ich nur zum Testen den Raijintek RGB Controller zwischengeschalten hatte und die 3 dazugehörigen Lüfter ausprobierte. Der Lüfter der eigentlich defekt sein sollte, funktionierte seltsameweise und das Kabel zwischen den beide Hubs fing an zu schmoren. Ich glaube ich hätte das Kabel direkt am Mainboard 5V Header anschliessen sollen und nicht an dem anderen Hub. Das ich die Lüfter nicht mit dem PWM Anschluss verbunden hatte, denke ich, dass es nicht die Ursache war. Oder ist evtl. doch der eine Lüfter die Ursache? Weil das ist was mich am meisten interessiert, weil er erst mal funktionierten die LEDs, dann geht nichts und dann läuft wieder alles.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So läuft es jetzt Aktuell bei mir. Ich habe erst mal die alten Lüfter an meinen CPU Kühler zurück installiert.
Der Regenbogeneffekt vom Sharkoon Hub ist das was ich immer wollte. Nur schade das es nicht wirklich synchron mit dem Speicher läuft. Das würde nur mit der Mainboardsteuerung gehen. Doch wie gesagt, finde ich das RGB Fusion nicht so dolle. Es unterstütz ja nicht mal einige Games.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Raijintek benutzt solche JST XH 2.54mm 4 Pin Stecker als RGB Anschlüsse.


----------



## Kompluter (7. Oktober 2020)

Wozu habe ich mir die Zeit genommen die gewünschten Zeichnungen anzufertigen, wenn keiner mehr was sagt?


----------



## Kompluter (8. Oktober 2020)

Okay, das Thema hat sich erledigt.
Ich habe bis jetzt keine, für mich persönlich, brauchbare Antwort bzw. Erklärung erhalten.
Auf die Skizzen (wette ich) hat auch bis jetzt keiner geschaut und für was habe ich meine Zeit mit den den verplempert?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (8. Oktober 2020)

Willste jetzt beide Hubs benutzen zusammen geschaltet,oder wie?
Und deine Skizze wo beide Hubs am M/B RGB verbunden sind,das kann doch garnicht so funktionieren?
Wie soll der eine HUB auf dem anderem HUB  wenn direkt verbunden ist mit M/B RGB wobei das andere am HUB mit Stecker  GND IO 5V angeschlossen ist,der für RGB Lüfter/LED-Strips ist.Der M/B RGB Anschlussport wird direkt mit dem Motherboard an einem RGB Header angeschlossen und nicht anders und das gilt für einen HUB.Hab da mal  von deinem PC Case die PDF-Anleitung angesehen und schau mal auf Seite 13.Da steht ganz genau wie das geschlossen sein muß.Und andere experimente mit  2verschiedene HUBs würde ich sein lassen,dann brauchste auch nicht wundern wenn Kabel anfängt durchzuschmoren.



			https://de.sharkoon.com/Download/Cases_and_Power/Midi_ATX/TG5_RGB/mn_tg5-rgb_int_03.pdf


----------



## Kompluter (8. Oktober 2020)

Wenn du mal genauer meine Beiträge lesen würdest, würdest du lesen, dass ich den NIGHT SHARK als Gehäuse habe.


			https://de.sharkoon.com/Download/Cases_and_Power/Midi_ATX/NIGHT_SHARK/mn_night-shark-rgb_int_05.pdf
		

Doch wollen wir jetzt nicht nur um das olle verschmorte Kabel reden. Da muss ich sehen ob ich ein Ersatz bekomme.
Außerdem ist keine Beschreibung enhalten, wo man hingewiesen wird, wie, was man machen soll etc.
Was mich eher interessiert ist der eine Raijintek Sklera Lüfter, wie ich herausfinden kann ob er evtl. einen Wackler hat.
Weil mich das verwirrt und bin auch verunsichert. Ich will nicht riskieren den anzuschließen und dann fängt es an zu rauchen oder was weiß ich.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (8. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde sie dann an dem Orginal Hub vom Hersteller die Lüfter einzel anschließen(das würde ich außerhalb des Gehäuses machen,die Lüfter laufen lassen) und schaun ob sie erstens die eingestellten Lüfterdrehzahl laufen und ob die Beleuchtungseffekte so sind wie sie sein sollte je nach Effekteinstellung.
Kannste auch mal bei den RGB-Lüfter den Kabelstrang auf Kabelbruch/Wackler prüfen im Betrieb.Den Kabelstrang vom Lüfter einfach hin und her leicht bewegen und der ganze länge nach des Kabels.Sollte da ein Kabelbruch sein,dann würde es ausgehen oder wieder an.Je nachdem in welcher Position das Kabel bewegt wird.Und kannst die Stecker Kontakte/Pins prüfen vom Lüfter bzw.von der Anschlussbuchse.


----------



## Kompluter (9. Oktober 2020)

Leck mich jetzt, ich komme mir verarscht vor. Die Lüfter habe ich alle an den Sharkoon Hub angeschlossen und laufen. Ich habe auch etwas an den Kabeln gerüttelt, doch kein Problem.
Ich hätte mal ein Video machen sollen, als ich das ominöse Problem hatte.
Jetzt gibt es im Moment kein Grund sie umzutauschen.
Evtl. lag das am RGB Fusion. Ich habe in anderen Foren gelesen, dass es manchmal zicken soll. Bei einigen soll es angeblich die RAMs zerschossen usw.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kompluter (11. Oktober 2020)

Hier noch mal ein paar Bilder, um zu Zeigen das es funktioniert. Fragt sich nur wie lange?
Wenn wieder in 4, 5, oder 6 Monaten das ominöse Problem auftaucht, dann wechsel ich zum schwarzen Standardblock um und scheiß auf das ganze Blinki Blinki Gedöns.
Wie erwähnt, lasse ich jetzt die Lüfter und die Grafikkarte über den Hub vom Sharkoon Gehäuse laufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kompluter (20. Oktober 2020)

Na das hat nicht lange auf sich warten müssen. Jetzt spinnt es schon wieder, doch ganz anders.
Die Farben von den Sharkoon Lüftern und der Grafikkarte bewegen sich, aber nicht die von dem Raijintek Lüftern.
Ich schicke sie zurück. Hoffe das Caseking sie mir zurück nimmt, wegen dem scheiss angeschmorten Kabel.

Ich werde mal versuchen ein Video hochzuladen, wie sich jetzt der Mist verhält.





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/470163642

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das Video zeigt, dass von den beiden Lüfter am CPU Kühler, die LEDs sich nicht bewegen.





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/470164206

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wenn ich vom hinteren CPU Lüfter das Kabel entferne, dann bewegen sich die LEDs vom vorderen Lüftern.





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/470164760

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Lasse ich nur den hinten Lüfter angeschlossen, dann tut sich nichts.


----------



## pseudonymx (20. Oktober 2020)

Kann mich nur wiederholen.... denke jeder der mit RGB anfängt stößt auf probleme. es scheint ja jeder lüfter für sich zu funktionieren... kann also nur am hub oder an der software liegen... alle paa starts leuchtet bei mir auch irgendeine der d-rgb komponenten nur mit iner LEd... wieso? keine ahnung sind halt irgendwelche dignalprobleme die sich mit nem neustart lösen lassen.... das es bei dir zumindest die ersten monate ging und jetzt auch wieder kurzzeitig schließt eigentlich auf ein software bzw dienst oder registry problem hin.... naja wenns schlecht läuft sehen die bei caseking das kabel und schicken dir das zeug so wies ist wieder.... wenns weniger schlecht läuft testen sie es. alles funktioniert und du bekommst das zeug wieder.... dann weiste aber schonmal das es ein softwareproblem ist... im guten fall schicken se dir neue lüfter....wenns damit die gleichen proble gibt MUSS es software oder mainboard sein. was läuft denn da für ne scene durch? oder eine über die software ausgewählte?


----------



## Kompluter (20. Oktober 2020)

@pseudonymx
Lies dir doch mal bitte Post #11 und ab Post #17 durch. Bei Post #11 den Text unter dem dritten Bild beachten.
Dann hoffe ich, dass du mein Problem mit dem RGB Gedöns versteht.
Ich möchte auch nicht alles doppelt und dreifach erklären.

Irgendwie muss bei dem einem Lüfter die Schaltung nicht richtig funktionieren oder die Lötstelle ist fehlerhaft.


----------



## pseudonymx (20. Oktober 2020)

alles durchgelesen, videos gesehen, und dennoch ist ein software/treiber/registry problem das die signale drcheinander bringt nicht unwarscheinlich.... zu verstehen ist das ganze auch nicht so einfach... nehmen wir mal skizze 3 in Post 11... da sind also die 3 gehäuselüfter  am RGB hub und am MOLEX strom.... okay alles super... aber laut skizze sind die beiden CPU lüfter ja nur am 4pin PWM header dran in skizze 2 wiederum nur am RGB header und net am strom..... da kann keiner durchblicken... in skizze 1 wiederum sind alle lüfter an einem RGB hub, dabei haben sie verschiedene RGB header.

für mich gibts da eigentlich nur 1 sinnvolle methode das ganze anzuschließen.... D-RGB Y kabel an den D-RGB header des boards... den einen anschluss für den gehäusehub mit den shark blades den anderen anschluss für den hub der skleras, damit kann man eigentlich ausschließen das es zu kommunikationsfehlern zwischen den hubs kommt...


im grunde kannst jetzt eh nur abwarten was caseking macht... ich kann aber nunmal net in dich reinschauen... habe keine ahnung inwiefern du dich mit der software deren dienste und registry eintragungen beschäftigt hast.... hier will dir ja niemand was böses und problemlösung über n forum erfordert nunmal manchmal das man sachen 5 mal schreibt bis es so formuliert ist das es die verstehen die helfen wollen 

nochmal zusammengefasst wenn die RMA durch ist:

D-RGB splitter kaufen, ich hab den... sind viele anschlüsse aber der markt is klein und wollte was was zumindest vom namen her hochwertig ist 









						EK Water Blocks EK-D-RGB Splitter Kabel ab € 8,62 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für EK Water Blocks EK-D-RGB Splitter Kabel ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: Beleuchtung, Kabel (Y-Kabel) • Bestehend aus: 1x Y-Kabel • Anbindung: 1x 3-Pin ARGB (+5V/DATA/GND) •… ✔ Case-Modding ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




die skleras in ihren hub stecken..... die shark blades auf den hub des gehäuses und die beiden hubs dann einzelnd an den splitter... am besten alles an RGB software deinstallieren und ein Windows Inplace upgrade machen um eventuell von der software zerschossene registry einträge oder windows dienste zu reperieren... danach RGB software drauf und alles aktuell halten falls von nöten.... wenn es dann (eventuell mit ersetzen lüftern) immernoch oder wieder zu Problemen kommt.... kann es durchaus das mainboard sein das n problem mit den signalen hat....

hatte nicht ganz ähnliche aber ähnlich gravierende probleme mit meinem RGB stuff... trat nach ca 2 wochen auf... hat nur n inplace upgrade geholfen weil irgendetwas zerschossen war.... und wiegesagt noch immer kommts vor das beim start net alle LEDs an gehen ausgenommen die corsair lüfter die mit dem D-RGB des boards nix zu tun haben da per corsair hub angeschlossen und per USB und iCUE gesteuert


----------



## Kompluter (20. Oktober 2020)

Nee die dritte Zeichnung vergiss mal. Die ist mit den originalen CPU Lüftern, die Macula 12, die am Raijintek Leto Pro dran sind und die funktionieren nur mit einem 12V Header oder einem 12V Controller-Hub.
Bei Post #17 ist die richtige Abbildung. Diese habe ich nachträglich eingefügt. Junge, man kommt so richtig durcheinander mit den ganzen Gedöns.
Was ich nur nicht verstehe ist, wieso Rainjintek 4-Pin Stecker für die 5V RGB LEDs verwendet.
Weil das stiftet Verwirrung.
Am Mainboard ist RGB Mässig nichts mehr angeschlossen, außer die RAM Speicher. Die Grafikkarte läuft sogar mit einem extra Kabel, über dem Sharkoon Hub und zickt nicht rum.

Wegen dem Zweiten Bild. Das war nur rein zum Testen. Ich wollte nur sehen wie die RGB Modi vom Rainjintek Controller-Hub aussehen, sonst nichts. Dabei stellte ich fest das alle drei Skleras funktionierten, aber das Verbindungskabel zwischen den beiden Hubs anfing zu kokeln.
Danach hatte ich das Ganze wie auf Abbildung vier, in Post #17, angeschlossen.

Apropos, die Shark Blades Lüfter die man mit dem Sharkoon Gehäuse mitgeliefert bekommt, haben einen Molex -und 3Pin PWM Stecker.
Ich habe deswegen sie per Molex angeschlossen, weil:

Wenn ich sie am PWN Anschluss des Mainboards anschliesse, laufen sie auf höchster Drehzahl und man kann sie nicht regeln.
Wenn ich sie am PWN Anschluss des Mainboards anschliesse, dann fällt ab und zu beim Hochfahren des PC's 1 Lüfter aus (nicht die LEDs). Manchmal kommt es auch vor das gleich zwei Gehäuselüfter sich nicht drehen.
Also kann ich sie gleich am Molex Stecker lassen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Oktober 2020)

Also. Es ist wirklich schwierig dir hierbei zu helfen und ich weiß, dass das frustrierend sein kann, wenn dir keiner mehr antwortet. Das ist hier aber nicht böse gemeint und ich sehe wie viel Aufwand du hier rein gesteckt hast. Das liegt aber daran, dass dir hier niemand aus der Ferne bei deinem Problem einfach so die passende Antwort geben kann, weil man auch einfach nicht erkennen kann, wo genau der Fehler liegt.

Ich würde dir auch dringend empfehlen, für Leute wie mich, die jetzt gerade hier dazustoßen, deinen Startpost zu überarbeiten und alle aktuellen relevanten Bilder und Videos und Problemerklärungen dort kurz und übersichtlich (!!) zusammenfasst. Hier stehen einfach zu viele Informationen um sich mal eben schnell einzulesen und man weiß am Ende gar nicht mehr was jetzt aktuell ist und was nicht. Ich blicke hier nämlich überhaupt nicht durch und ich mein das nicht böse, aber wir machen das hier alle freiwillig und ich werde nicht seitenweise Text hier durchlesen und Grafiken studieren bis ich überhaupt erst kapiert habe worum es genau geht. Deshalb kommen hier auch kaum Leute dazu.

Ich hab mir auch jetzt nicht alles exakt durchgelesen aber ich versuche trotzdem dir mal zu helfen und entschuldige mich schon mal im Vorraus, wenn du sowas schon versucht hast. Ich sehe nach einem kurzen Blick auf deine Bilder und Videos, dass ja rein theoretisch alle Lüfter einzeln so laufen wie sie sollen und auch deine Anschlüsse sehen korrekt aus. Das bedeutet es ist mit großer Sicherheit ein Problem mit dem Hub, oder der Software ist. Was ich an deiner Stelle machen würde wäre einfach einen anderen Hub auszuprobieren:

-Sharkoon Hub und alle sonstigen Splitter aus dem Case komplett raus schmeißen
https://geizhals.de/lamptron-sp101-argb-lamp-sp101-a2060026.html?hloc=at&hloc=de bestellen
-ALLE und zwar wirklich alles was auch nur irgendwie leuchtet an diesen Hub anschließen
-Dann hast du nämlich mit großer Sicherheit alles korrekt angeschlossen, vorrausgesetzt alle leuchtenden Sachen sind 3 Pin ARGB Sachen. Wenn es dann nicht funktioniert, stimmt was mit dem Board oder der Software nicht.

Das ganze macht aber nur Sinn wenn ALLES 3 Pin ist. Ich sehe nämlich gerade:


> Was ich nur nicht verstehe ist, wieso Rainjintek 4-Pin Stecker für die 5V RGB LEDs verwendet.
> Weil das stiftet Verwirrung.


Kann es sein, dass es deswegen nicht klappt wie es soll? 5V ARGB verwendet 3 Pin und nicht 4 Pin! Das ist eigentlich kein einzeln adressierbarer Lüfter, da stimmt was nicht.


----------



## Kompluter (21. Oktober 2020)

Eine Frage habe ich.
Was hat das Sharkoon Hub mit der Software bzw. Registry zu tun, wenn es nicht mit dem Mainboard verbunden ist, sondern unabhängig läuft?
Ich kann ja schon beim Einschalten und Hochfahren des Rechners, die einzelnen Modi per Reset Taste umschalten.

Mal sehen was Caseking sagt, denn die hatte ich gestern angeschrieben.


----------



## pseudonymx (21. Oktober 2020)

Kompluter schrieb:


> Was ich nur nicht verstehe ist, wieso Rainjintek 4-Pin Stecker für die 5V RGB LEDs verwendet.
> Weil das stiftet Verwirrung.


hab ich glaub ich schon  mal geschrieben  Rainjintek gehört neben Corsair zu den Unternehmen die in RGB sachen ihren eigenen brei kochen... deshalb DARFST du die Rainjintek RGB header weder an einen 3 Pin D-RGB noch an einen 4 Pin RGB header stecken.... sondern ausschließlich mit dem Hub von Rainjintek verwenden..... Ich vermute auch das da n Kabel durchgeschmort ist weil du eventuell die Rainjintek Header doch an einen D-RGB header angeschlossen hast....(ich vermute... ich war ja net dabei  )



Kompluter schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich.
> Was hat das Sharkoon Hub mit der Software bzw. Registry zu tun, wenn es nicht mit dem Mainboard verbunden ist, sondern unabhängig läuft?
> Ich kann ja schon beim Einschalten und Hochfahren des Rechners, die einzelnen Modi per Reset Taste umschalten.



die Hubs an sich haben erstmal garnicht mit der software dem OS oder der registry zu tun.... Aber mit RGB geht garnichts ohne entsprechende dienste in WIndows die das ganze steuern... RGB komponenten haben in aller regel einen vorprogrammierten Modi der immer läuft... andere wie die Rainjintek lüfter kommen mit einer eigenen Steuerung die dann je nach Produkt entweder über USB und eine Software, über an der steuerung sitzende knöppe oder eben über ein zusätzliches kabel vom Mainboard RGB header gesteuert werden....
egal welches szenario... ob nun per usb und software oder übern Header am Mainboard gesteuert : es sind ja Signale die gesteuert an die komponenten geleitet werden müssen... das übernehmen in aller regel Windows dienste bzw Dienste der komponentenhersteller die in WIndows arbeiten.... diese dienste wiederum haben im regelfall eigene Registry einträge... damit die überhaupt die berechtigungen haben die sie brauchen um korrekt arbeiten zu können...

Da du hier immer eigentlich alles mit Fusion gesteuert hast  liegt schlichtweg nahe das hier irgendwelche RGB dienste von Gigabyte nicht richtig Funktionieren oder registry einträge fehlen/fehlerhaft sind.... Jetzt kann man kleinlich alles recherchieren was da von Gigabyte genutzt wird und es überprüfen oder eben jegliche software die mit RGB zu tun hat deinstallieren... dann nen Windows Inplace upgrade machen (ersetz alle systemdateien, dienste ect) und die software wieder Intallieren.... alles korrekt anschließen (am besten wiegesagt keinen hub in nen anderen hub sondern mit nem y-kabel bzw splitter arbeiten) und schauen obs geht...

wenn alle lüfter einzelnd funktionieren KANN eigentlich kein defekt an den Lüftern vorliegen höchtens in den leiterbahnen des/der hub/s oder im Mainboard... was aber relativb unwarscheinlich ist da es ja ne zeit lang Funktioniert hab und jetzt auch wieder kurzzeitig Funktioniert...

Damit ich mir sicher sein kann dir hier keinen mist aufzutischen sei doch so lieb und Mach nen Foto von den raijintek RGB Headern... ich bin eigentlich relativ sicher das raijintek wie corsair eigene nicht genormte header hat die nur mit dem raijintek hub kompatibel sind....

zum schluss nochmal: Ich hatte ähnliche probleme nachdem ich alles an RGB krimskrams drin hatte.... es hat nichts mehr funktioniert am ende nichtmal mehr das RGB vom Board selber(und das sollte ja nun wirklich GARNIX mit dem OS zu tun haben)... von einen tag auf den anderen.
keine windows updates nix... einfach so nach nem PC start... geholfen hat garnichts keine neuintstallation der Board treiber kein Bios flash nix... nur das Inplace Upgrade hat die probleme behoben. und seid dem hab ich auch keine mehr.

edit:


Kompluter schrieb:


> Ich habe eine von Gigabyte was RGB Fusion nutzt, was ich nicht so toll finde. Erstens die Modi gefallen mir nicht und es unterstützt fast keine Spiel.


in





						ARGB trotz RGB MoBo möglich?
					

Guten Abend!  Ist es möglich mit einem MoBo was nur 4-Pin 12V RGB Anschlüsse hat, 3-Pin 5V ARGB LEDs anzuschließen und zu steuern? Ich habe viel über Controller usw. gelesen, aber wie es scheint wollen jene wohl auch an einen 3-Pin Anschluss am MoBo. Oder sehe ich das falsch? Ich dachte man kann...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




grad gesehen das du sagst fusion funktioniert nicht in allen spielen.... bedeutet es schmiert ab wenn du n spiel startest??? noch n hinweis auf fehlerhafte dienste von fusion


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Oktober 2020)

pseudonymx schrieb:


> hab ich glaub ich schon mal geschrieben  Rainjintek gehört neben Corsair zu den Unternehmen die in RGB sachen ihren eigenen brei kochen... deshalb DARFST du die Rainjintek RGB header weder an einen 3 Pin D-RGB noch an einen 4 Pin RGB header stecken.... sondern ausschließlich mit dem Hub von Rainjintek verwenden..... Ich vermute auch das da n Kabel durchgeschmort ist weil du eventuell die Rainjintek Header doch an einen D-RGB header angeschlossen hast....(ich vermute... ich war ja net dabei  )


Na das erklärt einiges. Natürlich darfst du unter keinen Umständen einen solchen Anschluss an den 3 oder 4 Pin deines Boards hängen! Da schmort dir sonst natürlich das Kabel durch. Das selbe hatte ich auch bei meinem Kolink Gehäuse letztens, die Lüfter durften auch ausschließlich an den Kolink Hub! Für was anderes sind die nicht konstruiert. Und wenn du offenbar die Rajintek Lüfter an den Sharkoon Hub angeschlossen hast, dann ist klar warum dir das passiert ist.


----------



## Kompluter (21. Oktober 2020)

Wenn ich auf Rainjintek SKLERA gehe und dort auf "Support" klicke, dann sieht man auf dem ersten Bild, das Kabel mit dem 4-Pin Stecker, doch mit 3 Phasen. HÄÄÄÄÄ??? 
Meine haben vier Phasen so wie es bei Caseking abgebildet ist. Habe ich eventuell eine Art Prototypware erhalten? 




pseudonymx schrieb:


> in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du weist schon das "nicht unterstützt" und "nicht funktioniert" zwei paar unterschiedliche Schuhe sind.
RGB Fusion"unterstützt" kaum Spiele. Das bedeutet, es funktioniert aber man hat keine Besonderheiten wie, dass es bei bestimmten Spiel irgendwelche Lichtspiele zu sehen sind, durch blinken, pulsieren, farbwechsel und so weiter.
Mein Razer RGB Tastatur fäng an zu blinken, wenn ich z.B. Doom 2016 spiele, was RGB Fusion nicht tut.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Oktober 2020)

Kompluter schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf Rainjintek SKLERA gehe und dort auf "Support" klicke, dann sieht man auf dem ersten Bild, das Kabel mit dem 4-Pin Stecker, doch mit 3 Phasen. HÄÄÄÄÄ???
> Meine haben vier Phasen so wie es bei Caseking abgebildet ist. Habe ich eventuell eine Art Prototypware erhalten?


Wo siehst du denn da einen 3 Pin Stecker? Ich sehe auf allen Bildern weder 3 Pin ARGB noch 4 Pin RGB. Die haben alle einen eigenen Rajintek Anschluss der ausschließlich an einen Rajintek Hub gehört. Das bei Rajintek unter Support der Stecker ernsthaft aufs Board soll, find ich ziemlich merkwürdig. Denn so sieht ein 3 Pin ARGB aus:

Edit: Bei Rajintek ist die Rede von einem "Add Header". Ist das evtl. ein anderer Header als der Standard 3Pin ARGB Header?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so 4 Pin RGB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pseudonymx (21. Oktober 2020)

Kompluter schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf Rainjintek SKLERA gehe und dort auf "Support" klicke, dann sieht man auf dem ersten Bild, das Kabel mit dem 4-Pin Stecker, doch mit 3 Phasen. HÄÄÄÄÄ???
> Meine haben vier Phasen so wie es bei Caseking abgebildet ist. Habe ich eventuell eine Art Prototypware erhalten?
> 
> 
> ...




keine ahnung solche spielereien gehen mir dann zu weit  würden mir glaub ich auch aufn wecker gehen.... bei AURA isses auch so das man sich wenn überhaupt profile für die games machen kann... das funzt dann auch im regelfall.... 
Was Davidwigald11 gepostet hat sind die Genormten RGB stecker die sehen IMMER so aus, warum Raijintek auf der homepage zeit man solle die teile der skleras aufs board stecken ist mir n rätsel und bringt mich jetzt volkommen ausm konzept, eventuell haben die was geändert und jetzt d-rgb unterstützung... der header aber den man bei caseking sieht ist definitiv der raijintek header und nicht kompatibel mit den genormten, was steht den zu den RGB headen in dem Heftchen/handbuch das bei den lüffis dabei war? das ist in aller regel zuerst zu beachten. 

Auch möglich das die einzelnd erhaltbaren Skleras eben ganz normal ber d-rgb angeschlossen werden die in dem pack mit dem hub wiederum an den hub gebunden sind... 

ich sag ja... die kochen ihren eigenen brei... kann auch sein das der 4 pin an deinen stecker eher unwichtig ist und der hub grundsätzlich so verpolt ist das man auch skleras mit 3 pins anschließen kann... 

ahja  hatte die teile auch im blick. sehen ja geil aus, aber bin vorallem jetzt gerade riiiichtig froh das ich mich für corsair entschieden hab... da weis ich das ich nur Corsair header hab die auch garnicht auf nen genormten RGB header drauf passen



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wo siehst du denn da einen 3 Pin Stecker? Ich sehe auf allen Bildern weder 3 Pin ARGB noch 4 Pin RGB. Die haben alle einen eigenen Rajintek Anschluss der ausschließlich an einen Rajintek Hub gehört. Das bei Rajintek unter Support der Stecker ernsthaft aufs Board soll, find ich ziemlich merkwürdig. Denn so sieht ein 3 Pin ARGB aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die Skleras (die der TE hat) haben ja eben keinen solchen genormten RGB stecker sondern eben den hauseigenen raijintek RGB stecker...

Heikles thema hier .... ich würd jetzt echt ertmal abwarten was caseking sagt... eventuell auch mal raijintek anschreiben


----------



## Kompluter (21. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wo siehst du denn da einen 3 Pin Stecker? Ich sehe auf allen Bildern weder 3 Pin ARGB noch 4 Pin RGB. Die haben alle einen eigenen Rajintek Anschluss der ausschließlich an einen Rajintek Hub gehört. Das bei Rajintek unter Support der Stecker ernsthaft aufs Board soll, find ich ziemlich merkwürdig. Denn so sieht ein 3 Pin ARGB aus:
> 
> Edit: Bei Rajintek ist die Rede von einem "Add Header". Ist das evtl. ein anderer Header als der Standard 3Pin ARGB Header?
> 
> ...



Ich hätte immer schreiben sollen, dass Raijintek JST Stecker benutzt, Speziel der XH Familie, also JST XH.
Doch das hatte ich bereits in meinem Post #11 erwähnt.
Solche JST Stecker hatte man damals auch benutzt, wenn man z.B. das CD-Laufwerk direkt an der Soundkarte anschloss (der weiße Stecker kam in die Soundkarte rein).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den Controller-Hub



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kommt das Kabel rein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


welchen man dann am 5V Header des Mainboard's anschließt.
Dann kann man entweder den Hub benutzen für LEDs oder an Hand eines Schalters am Hub, läßt man die LEDs vom Mainboard steuern.

Ich vermute das es bei dem "ADD_Header" um ein älteres Board von Asus oder ASRock handelt. Weil zum Beispiel bei dem ROG Strix X570 steht "ADD_Gen" drauf und bei den X570 Taichi ist ADDR_LED gedruckt.
ADD oder ADDR soll für "Addressable" stehen, also ADD_Header für Addressable Header zum Beispiel.
MSI hat eine coole Bezeichnung für die adressierbaren Anschlüsse. Bei dem X570 Tomahawk heißt es JRAINBOW.
Biostar hält es wiederum mit 5V_LED ganz schlicht, was ich persönlich am Besten finde, weil es ist logischer und besser zu merken.




pseudonymx schrieb:


> Was Davidwigald11 gepostet hat sind die Genormten RGB stecker die sehen IMMER so aus, warum Raijintek auf der homepage zeit man solle die teile der skleras aufs board stecken ist mir n rätsel und bringt mich jetzt volkommen ausm konzept, eventuell haben die was geändert und jetzt d-rgb unterstützung... der header aber den man bei caseking sieht ist definitiv der raijintek header und nicht kompatibel mit den genormten, was steht den zu den RGB headen in dem Heftchen/handbuch das bei den lüffis dabei war? das ist in aller regel zuerst zu beachten.
> 
> 
> Heikles thema hier .... ich würd jetzt echt ertmal abwarten was caseking sagt... eventuell auch mal raijintek anschreiben



Bei den SKLERA Lüftern war keine Beschreibung dabei, was sehr schlecht ist.

Doch schon ziemlich blöde von Rainjintek.
Auf ihrer Hompage bilden sie ein das RGB Kabel mit 3 Phasen am 4-Pin JST XH Stecker ab und meine Lüfter haben 4 Phasen am 4-Pin JST XH.

Mal sehen wann sich Caseking meldet.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Oktober 2020)

Kompluter schrieb:


> In den Controller-Hub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und genau da ist ja der merkwürdige Punkt den ich nicht verstehe. Das Kabel ist einfach kein Standard 3 Pin ARGB und soll aber trotzdem auf den 3 Pin ARGB am Board? Also irgendwie kommt mir das sehr spanisch vor.


----------



## Kompluter (22. Oktober 2020)

Der Lüfter ist wirklich im Eimer, bzw. die Steuereinheit oder einige Relais für die LEDs oder das sind einige kalte Lötstellen.
Ich sollte laut Raijintek ihn mal direkt am 5V Header des Mainboards anschließen, was ich tat.
Dann habe ich zwischen den verschiedenen RGB Modi von RGB Fusion geschaltet, was erst Mal ging.
Lies dann den Lüfter mal eine weile auf dem Regenbogenmodus laufen und nach ca. 5 Minuten blieben die Lichter stehen, wie als wäre der PC eingefroren. Die LEDs regierten nicht mehr, egal welchen Modus ich bei RGB Fusion auswählte. Sie schalteten sich nicht mal aus, wenn ich auf "OFF" klickte. Erst wenn ich das Kabel vom Board entfernte, gingen sie erst aus.
Der andere Lüfter lief parallel ohne Probleme am zweiten RGB 5V Header.

Apropos, die Stecker die Raijintek benutzt, werden auch Crimpstecker genannt und sind ursprünglich für RGB benutzt worden.


----------



## pseudonymx (22. Oktober 2020)

ja die stecker kennt man auch jetzt noch von vielen baumarkt LED stripes... deswegen sind wir ja so verwundert das man die direkt an nen PC RGB header anschließen soll... aber anscheinend sind die so verpolt das es halt passt... Najut dann lüffis einschicken neue bekommen und dann sollte es ja funzen.... hatte von 6 Corsair QLs auch einen der rumgespackt hat und alle signale durcheinander gebracht hat... vorkommen kann das ja mal


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Oktober 2020)

Wenn du ne Erstattung kriegst, würd ich mir andere Lüfter kaufen. Lieber welche die den genormten Standard 3 Pin ARGB Stecker nutzen. Bspw. die: Wingboost 3 Da brauchst du dann auch keinen speziellen Hub oder irgendwas, weil die halt den genormten Standard Stecker haben der auf jedes Board passt.

Oder mein Favorit aktuell: Arctic P14 mit Phanteks Halos und Adapterkabel


----------



## pseudonymx (22. Oktober 2020)

da es ja auch stark um die lichteffekte geht und die von fusion ihm net gefallen empfehle ich start Corsair QLs ... Icue ist fummelig und nicht das beste... aber wenn man sich reinfuchst ist sogut wie alles möglich da man wirklich jede einzelne LED ansteuern kann... das bedarf arbeit wenn man wirklich jede LED mit nem profil belegen will aber die möglichkeiten sind dafür enorm.... sie sind halt sauteuer... 3er pack mit nem lighning node kommt so um 120€


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Oktober 2020)

Corsair würd ich gar nicht empfehlen. Der Preis ist absolut lächerlich überteuert, für den Preis von 3 Lüftern mit Steuerung beleuchte ich dir 3 komplette PCs. Wenn er seinen PC mit Corsair beleuchten will ist er mal locker 200€ los. Für LEDs!!


----------



## Kompluter (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich werde mir keine(n) neue(n) Lüfter holen.
Die Corsair würde ich mir überhaupt nicht holen, denn die laufen anscheint nur mit den gelieferten Controller-Hub und andere Lüfter würden nicht mit dem Hub funktionieren. Außerdem wie es davidwigald11 erwähnte, sind sie einfach zu teuer und gefallen tun sie mir auch nicht.
Ach ja, die Corsairs haben auch JST bzw. Crimpstecker.
Die Alpenföhn Wingboost 3 wollte ich mir zuerst holen, doch da hatte mich auch der Preis etwas abgeschreckt.
Apropos haben die Wingboost 3 auch spezielle Stecker. Nur ist da der Unterschied, dass ein Adapterkabel dabei ist.

Der Herr vom Kundenservice meinte zu mir am Telefon, dass eigentlich RGB nicht wirklich für den PC vorgesehen war. Doch durch die Casemoddingszene etablierte es sich dennoch für den Heim PC und bis heute gibt es dafür keinen richtigen Standard bzw. eine Norm für diesen Bereich, weil es ändert sich immer was andauert.
Auch was es mit der Steuerungssoftware angeht, da meinte er das es ASUS bis jetzt am besten hinbekommen hat.
Er meinte noch zu mir, dass es völlig egal ist was für ein Stecker verwendet wird. Wichtig ist die richtige Angabe der Voltzahl, dass es richtig angeschlossen wird und die LEDs zumindest vom Mainboard angesteuert werden können bzw. kompatibel mit der Steuerungssoftware sind. Im Grunde genommen hat er ja auch recht. Ich hätte auch die einzelnen Phasen bzw. Leitungen direkt an den Pins des Header‘s oder des Hub‘s anlöten können, wenn es danach auch reibungslos funktioniert. Klar löst das immer eine gewisse Verwirrung aus wenn man sieht, dass einige Lüfter oder auch Wasserkühler verschiedene Stecker haben, als die man gewohnt ist. Am Besten sind sowieso immer Anschlüsse die nur in einer Richtung passen. Da kann man wirklich nichts falsch machen. Außer es ist ein richtiger Idiot am Werke, der versuchen möchte sie mit Gewalt zu verbinden. So was soll es ja geben.
Was auch immer für Irreführung sorgt ist, dass auf der Hompage von gewissen Hersteller die Kompatibilität nicht immer erwähnt wird. Man muss dann ständig nachfragen.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, Mein Sklera Lüfter ist defekt und ich werde ein als Ersatz bekommen.
Apropos, mein Bruder wollte sich das Problem auch mal ansehen. Als ich ihm es vorführen wollte, ließen sich die LEDs überhaupt nicht mehr einschalten.
So jetzt hat es sich gestern wirklich bestätigt, dass er im Eimer ist. XD


----------



## pseudonymx (23. Oktober 2020)

naja hab ja die corsair nur ins spiel gebracht weil man dort weiklich jede LED steuern kann.... gefallen einem die standart modi nicht bastelt man sich selber welche.... mir wars das wert... und auch wenn lüffi 30€ kostet.. wenn man sie auspackt merkt man das sie es tatsächlich wert sind allein haptisch  aber ja wenn Corsair lüffis dann müssen alle von corsair kommen sonst schauts warscheinlich blöd aus wenn da iwie 3 cordairs mit icue gesteuert werden udn andere per argb software vom Board.

zum thema asus RGB software.... also wenn Aura sync das beste aufm markt sein soll dann: OMG BIN ICH FROH ASUS GEKAUFT ZU HABEN  weil GUT ist echt anders... (bin aber eh absouluter RoG fanboy.... meine einziges Laster im Hardware universum  )ja mit dem aura creator kann man viel machen.. aber es gibt massig bugs und man kann sich mit einem kleinen fehler stunden arbeit zerbumsen... die armoury crate stürzt manchmal ab sodass halt das beleuchtungsprofil anhält.. arbeitet man im creator und speichert einmal was "falsch" dann spackt das profil rum und nach jedem loop gehen für ne halbe sekunde kurz alle LEDs aus und so weiter und so fort  naja ich bin soweit aber zufrieden wie du schon sagst dieses RGB zeugs ist eigentlich net dazu gedacht gewesen es sich in PC zu kladdern... damals hatten wir auch nur kaltlichtkathoden 

wenn das bei fusion garnicht möglich ist sondern nur die voreinstellungen genutzt werden können, würd ich mir gedankien über n anderes Board machen.... ich mein dir nutzen ja die schönsten funktionierenden lüffis nix wenn dir die Modi von fusion nicht zusagen

ein GRO?ER kaufgrund für mich war auch die optik von "unten" da ich auch unten im Case 3 QLs reinsaugend montiert hab... und was die rückseitige optik angeht kommen da halt leider keine anderen lüffis ran... deshalb hab ich mich mit dem Coarsair hub und dem enormen preis abgefunden.... und iCUE so uneigereift es sein mag isn bonus der durchaus ne kaufpreiserhöhung "wert" ist zumal auch dran gearbeitet wird. Aber optik is sowieso IMMER ne geschmackssache und da will ich niemanden reinreden 

find die rückseite der QLs einfach wahnsinn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bleibt zum schluss nur zu sagen: ich hoffe du findest da ne pase die dir zusagt und du zufrieden bis wennde in rechner schaust....


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Oktober 2020)

pseudonymx schrieb:


> find die rückseite der QLs einfach wahnsinn:


Seh ich da n Ghetto Mod auf deiner Vega?


----------



## pseudonymx (24. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Seh ich da n Ghetto Mod auf deiner Vega?


is ne AsRock im Ref design mit Morpheus 2 und arctic p12.... net wirklich n ghetto mod also  aber hab tatsächlich den Aluframe zersäbelt damit ich die grundplatte zur kühlung der spannungsversorgung weiternutzen konnte (das wars endgültig mit garantie  )also durchaus n bissl ghetto ... hab keinen morpheus vega mehr bekommen deswegen musst ichs so machen.... bin ich auch glücklich mit da diese ganzen kleinen kühlkörper eh immer net so geil halten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im ref design nannte ich sie "the jet" jetzt isses "black ""silent"" beauty"  4,5 slots.... wird aber ja dämnächst "leider"ersetzt durch RX6000.... mag die karte aber sehr für mit "mod" ca 270€ bietet sie brutal leistung.... esport tietel gehen in 4k... und vieles andere auch in 3200x1800 oder WQHD.... ac oddyssesy hat sie nativ UHD mit mid/high settings ihre 35-50 fps gemacht @1710mhz (max boost) und 260watt

Sorry für den offtopic an den TE


----------



## Kompluter (24. Oktober 2020)

Erstmal danke für eure Bemühung mir zu helfen.
Doch ich kann jetzt X Mal sagen, warum und weshalb mir die Corsairs einfach nicht gefallen, egal wie cool die Software ist und das man dies und das machen kann.
Auch wenn ASUS es von allen Mainboardherstellern das ganze RGB besser im Griff hat als die Anderen, werde ich mir kein anderes Mainboard holen, nur extra wegen dem RGB Gedöns.
Vielleicht kommt später mal ein Update für RGB Fusion oder ein neue RGB Programm von Gigabyte raus, was das ganze Blinki Blinki besser hinbekommt.
Dann benutze ich halt erst mal den Sharkoon Hub und gut ist.

Apropos, hatte sich gestern Caseking gemeldet und ich habe ein Rückschein erhalten, ohne große Erklärungen.


----------

